# The Story of my cat Sanchez.



## Matthew2D (Mar 19, 2013)

So my cat Sanchez (you can see pictures of her here http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/63090-matthew2d-albums962-sanchez-album.html) went away the day of thanksgiving. I don't think she ran away, probably got on a truck or something chasing after a mouse. Well around a month later my parents told me and my sister we were going to meet a friend of there's, they wouldn't tell us who. We were driving for 30 miles. When we got there and walked inside there was some lady holding Sanchez. I was just in tears when I saw her. Sanchez went got to their house on Christmas eve. The funny thing is is that my parent's names are Robert & Lee Ann, and so is the other couple. Sanchez is doing really well back with us.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dawww that's great you got her back! So happy for you. <3


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ah man, I love these kind of personal stories. Happy for everybody.

and Sanchez is a beautiful cat.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, that was quite an adventure for little Sanchez. Seems like the other family took good care of her. I am glad she is back home, safe and sound. She is pretty! If you want to talk video games, post in the forums lounge section. Seems there are a some gamers here, I am one!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Sanchez is a beautiful kitty! What gorgeous coloring. I'm so glad to hear you got her back.


----------



## Matthew2D (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks guys for the nice comments!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

What a great story.  Had your parents already gone all the way there before taking you, to make sure she was the right cat? How did they know this couple had your cat? 

She looks a lot like my mother's cat.


----------



## Matthew2D (Mar 19, 2013)

Sanchez has a chip. The couple took her to the vet.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a wonderful way to be reunited!! Don't you wish Sanchez can tell you about his big adventure? My neighbor told me once of her cat being lost for over 6 months. She never gave up hope and one day found the cat nearby - skinny and in bad shape. Kitty NEVER wanted to leave the house after that!!!


----------



## Matthew2D (Mar 19, 2013)

Yea that would be awesome. She's a girl btw.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

opps! Sorry! I've got boy cats on the brain!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wonderful story! And she LOOKS like a Sanchez...


----------

